

Javascript testing using JS Test Driver - justinlilly
http://justinlilly.com/blog/2010/aug/03/javascript-unit-tests-js-test-driver/

======
voidfiles
I see how it works with Firefox, but how can you get it too work with IE?

~~~
justinlilly
You can manually attach browsers by visiting <http://example.org:4224/> where
example.org is hosting the test driver.

